# Hi!



## Pie4Weebl (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm new, currently a Senior in high school in IL. Next year I am going to be going to either University Of IL, or Webster Univeristy as an LD major. 
As of yet I havn't had that much design experiance, worked mostly as an electriction on rentals in our space. 
The one thing that I did design for was a talent show, I'm rather proud of how it came out and the pics from it can be found here http://vic.liquidfreaks.com/SNO/


----------



## Footer (Feb 23, 2006)

have you looked at millikin univeristy? www.millikin.edu....


----------



## SketchyCroftPpl (Feb 24, 2006)

Hello there!

Welcome to CB. I hope you look around and find some usefull stuff. I must say some really nice pics and great use of a Hazer, I like it. What did you use for the more laser ish looking light?

~Nick


----------



## avkid (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome to the Controlbooth.com family!! 
It looks like your school has a pretty impressive inventory, any other details like control console, dimmers etc...?

The OFFICIAL Welcome Wagon(part 1 of 2)
AKA "Phil"


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Feb 26, 2006)

For lazerish looks, just popped gobo's into the side source fours. We have a great set up, full s4 front light, 2 par can washes that cover the whole stage, 1 stage wash of 2k fresnels. A S4 special on center, and the two third marks on each electric, as well as 3 s4's on each side of the electrics (3 electrics) We have a 192 dimmers, an Insight two lightboard, 2 acl bars.


----------



## CHScrew (Feb 26, 2006)

Nice pictures. I wish that my school had that type of equipment. All we have are scoops and a couple overhead PARs. We've learned to work with very little. Welcome to CB.


----------



## bdesmond (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome! You'll find there are quite a few folks from Illinois, mainly the greater Chicago area here. I'm a product of the Chicago Public Schools myself, IT consultant now though, so you don't find me on a stage much anymore.


----------



## dvsDave (Mar 5, 2006)

What is this? Why does the Illinois Public Scool system turn out so many more theatre techs than everywhere else? I am starting to seriously consider moving out there! This area has the highest concentration of cb members in the US. Well... welcome to cb! Beautiful lighting design, btw.

-David


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Mar 5, 2006)

dvsDave said:


> What is this? Why does the Illinois Public Scool system turn out so many more theatre techs than everywhere else? I am starting to seriously consider moving out there! This area has the highest concentration of cb members in the US. Well... welcome to cb! Beautiful lighting design, btw.
> 
> -David


yeah i've notticed there is a lot of people from my area on here, I find it funny I mentioned ILC which I figured no one else would know about (I only really know about them becasue the husband of one of out directors works there) and low and behold tons of people here know about them. Thanks for the complement on the design, that was my big project last year, my next big one starts tommarrow when I get my hands on the pair of mac 550s I rented for a talent show comming up.


----------



## PhantomD (Mar 8, 2006)

Welcome to the board!  

Now I shall go lonerise myself...


----------



## bdesmond (Mar 12, 2006)

dvsDave said:


> What is this? Why does the Illinios Public Scool system turn out so many more theatre techs than everywhere else? I am starting to seriously consider moving out there! This area has the highest concentration of cb members in the US. Well... welcome to cb! Beautiful lighting design, btw.
> 
> -David



They don't have a single state wide public school system in Illinois (though I know some states do e.g. Kentucky). Chicago Public Schools is just the city of Chicago - third largest district in the country behind NYC and LA, about 650 schools and 438K kids. Roughly 60K employees.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jan 29, 2013)

Footer said:


> have you looked at millikin univeristy? Millikin University....



Yeah, but I think I made the right call.


----------



## avkid (Jan 29, 2013)

Did you just 6 year necropost yourself?


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 29, 2013)

avkid said:


> Did you just 6 year necropost yourself?


 AWESOME!


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jan 29, 2013)

Yes, and its crazy to me that I've gone from lighting things that look like this:



To this:



How did that happen?


----------



## Footer (Jan 29, 2013)

Pie4Weebl said:


> Yeah, but I think I made the right call.



Yup, right call... we both got degrees that really taught us everything we don't need to know to do the jobs we currently do and put us in way to much debt. When I made that suggestion I was still a happy sophmore and not a bitter senior.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jan 29, 2013)

Footer said:


> Yup, right call... we both got degrees that really taught us everything we don't need to know to do the jobs we currently do and put us in way to much debt. When I made that suggestion I was still a happy sophmore and not a bitter senior.



Speak for yourself on that one. Webster didn't just teach me how to design lighting for a regional theatre. It taught me how to effectively express and communicate my ideas with others. The business and entrepreneurial classes I took have helped me run myself as a business and market myself. The art classes taught me things about color, negative space and design elements that I use every day, even when I am "just" doing pinspots and a room wash. Because of my time at Webster, when I work with "real designers" and higher end party planners on projects I can speak with a confidence that I know what I am talking about. When I tell a client that "I'm gonna put some light blue in the pinspots to make the flowers pop from the rest of the decor" they too feel confident in my ability to make their event look the very best it can be. Because of Webster, I have the ability to take a design I started with and finesse change with it to keep the client happy and improve the end result. These skills also help me when I am lighting concerts too.

So while you may feel that by not working in regional theatre you don't use your degree from Miliken, I do not feel the same about mine.


----------

